# Loader. Is this company still in business



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi,

This is the build tagh on the loader of my dads MF 35. Does anyone know if this company still exists?

Thanks

Will
:hand:


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't think they're still in business, but I'm not sure. They also build the loaders for early Simplicity & Allis-Chalmers garden tractors.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I did a web search for them and could not find *this* Henry Mfg.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Don't feel bad*

They don't make my loader anymore either


----------



## WJBMF35 (Nov 29, 2003)

here's another pic


----------



## KentT (Sep 18, 2003)

The integrated reservoir looks very similar to their smaller ones used on the garden tractors.










BTW, I found this info about Henry in the archives on Simple trACtors:

"... the forklift and loader were manufactured by the Henry Company of Topeka Kansas, who made backhoes and other equipment for AC and was eventually aquired by AC about 1966 or so. That plant was divested in the early 80's and was shut down by the new owners a few years later."


----------



## rykrt1 (Mar 19, 2018)

WJBMF35 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the build tagh on the loader of my dads MF 35. Does anyone know if this company still exists?
> 
> ...


----------

